
Why are there so few prisoners in the Netherlands? - sohkamyung
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/dec/12/why-are-there-so-few-prisoners-in-the-netherlands
======
dastx
Back even I used to live in the Netherlands, it seemed even if you did go to
prison, you'd basically be living in a hostel. They had cable TV (something
many people at the time didn't have due to prices).

~~~
chewz
> They had cable TV

This is torture

